# Problème de débutant



## louloutorto (16 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour
je suis musicien, je viens d'acheter un Ipad nouvelle génération et je me trouve confronté à un problème majeur
Si je suis bien arrivé à importer de mon PC à mon Ipad (via Itunes) mes partitions PDF
et à les faire lire sans problème par Ibooks
j'aurai aimé les classer par genre  (comme cela est dans mon ordinateur)
1 dossier "Classique" avec xx partitions à l'intérieur
1 dossier "Jazz"                idem      etc  etc
Or dans Itunes si je passe par  "fichier"  "importer dossier" rien ne se passe
il semble qu'il soit impossible d'importer un dossier ???
Alors pourquoi cela est-il offert  lorsque l'on clic  dans "fichier" de la barre de tâche d'Itunes???
si vous pouviez m'aider ce serait très sympa
MERCI


----------



## lineakd (16 Décembre 2012)

louloutorto a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai aimé les classer par genre  (comme cela est dans mon ordinateur)
> 1 dossier "Classique" avec xx partitions à l'intérieur
> 1 dossier "Jazz"                idem      etc  etc


@louloutorto, je me permet de répondre mais je ne suis pas musicien.
Tu peux créer des collections dans ibooks comme ceci:


----------



## louloutorto (17 Décembre 2012)

Merci de votre réponse
j'ai réussi dans mon Ipad dans Ibooks - sous PDF-  à créer des "répertoires" comme vous et qui ressemblent à celles de mon ordi = : "classique" "jazz"  "brésilien" etc
mais comment envoyer mes partitions en pdf qui sont toutes mises en vrac (par ordre alphabétique soit dans les étagères soit en liste)  dans ces répertoires j'ai beau appuyer longtemps sur la partition faire qu'elle tremble de tous ses membres et essayé de la faire glisser  rien à faire ça marche pas inutile de dire qu'un copier coller non plus.
pourtant quand on supperpose 2 applications sur l'écran de l'ipad ils s'assemblent et créer automatiquement un répértoire que l'on peut renommer  mais j'ai pas réussi à trouver la manip qui va bien pour mes 800 partitions!!!
merci de m'aider


----------



## lineakd (17 Décembre 2012)

@louloutorto, 800... Oops!
Désolé mais je ne connais que le tri manuel.
Quand tu es dans ta collection pdf, il suffit d'un appui sur l'icône "modifier" (en haut, à droite).
De sélectionner les fichiers, un simple appui dessus et tu verras apparaître une petite icône bleu sur le pdf sélectionné. Puis un appui sur l'icône "déplacer" (en haut, à gauche), te permettra de choisir la collection pour ce où ces fichiers.


----------



## louloutorto (17 Décembre 2012)

Ce tri je l'ai découvert cet après-midi par hasard  lol
c'est un début, ce n'est pas le plus rapide  mais s'il faut en passer par là je prendrais le temps 
Merci encore


----------

